# Do fat people really enjoy being gross? The ones that are capable of exericising.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

Do fat people really enjoying being slobs? The ones that are perfectly capable of working out but choose not to? 

Your thoughts? 

They have to know they look like shit. All they have to do is change their lifestyle but they choose not to. They would rather look like a beached whale and let people see them stuff their fat faces with junk food. They are like the plague. Just disgusting and really aggravating when you know that working out and eating right is not that difficult to do. This is not in reference to people who are overweight due to some disease. This is geared towards the fat people who sit on their ass all day long and feed their faces with food and pop and beer.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2014)

Why do you start so many useless threads?  

BTW didn't you used to be a beached whale or still are?  Cant you answer this your self or is this another diary entry you thought you'd share.

Stop concerning your self with everyone around you and what they are doing figure out your own life.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Why do you start so many useless threads?
> 
> BTW didn't you used to be a beached whale or still are?  Cant you answer this your self or is this another diary entry you thought you'd share.
> 
> Stop concerning your self with everyone around you and what they are doing figure out your own life.



NO beached whale here. I just got my bodyfat measured by my doctor. 9% motherfucker is what I am. Up your ass skinny fucker. I can lift more than you by the way!


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

9% my ass, where in Chicago are you tough guy?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

Take my word or don't. Im everywhere by the way. What about you?


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

Everywhere....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think so.... most really fat people I know have been made fun of all there lives, and deep down they're really sad. 

But, my own observation tells me that a fat woman feels it most. I mean, imagine when it's very hot out and you start to perspire, can you imagine the funk and nastiness of a fat woman?


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 25, 2014)

I think you will find most people on here have been fat at one time or the other. I know I have and no MF nobody wants to be fat if it was easy everyone would be fit. What about all the skinny MF that cant gain size you think they want to be that way.
Get your on life in check before you start putting down others and saying they can or cant or they are lazy.

Hell maybe in your eyes I am fat I got a belly right now. My diet is right, I lift 5 days a week do MMA 2 days a week for 2hrs at a time. So am I a fat slob? 

Make some useful posts or go the fuck away.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> NO beached whale here. I just got my bodyfat measured by my doctor. 9% motherfucker is what I am. Up your ass skinny fucker. *I can lift more than you by the way!*



Still worried about every one else ...


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 25, 2014)

But skinny he can lift more than you...What you going do do bro?


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I think you will find most people on here have been fat at one time or the other. I know I have and no MF nobody wants to be fat if it was easy everyone would be fit. What about all the skinny MF that cant gain size you think they want to be that way.
> Get your on life in check before you start putting down others and saying they can or cant or they are lazy.
> 
> Hell maybe in your eyes I am fat I got a belly right now. My diet is right, I lift 5 days a week do MMA 2 days a week for 2hrs at a time. So am I a fat slob?
> ...



My point Is that yes most of us have been fat at one point in our lives and WE were able to get in shape. WE got in shape so why can't others? NO excuse.


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 25, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I think you will find most people on here have been fat at one time or the other. I know I have and no MF nobody wants to be fat if it was easy everyone would be fit. What about all the skinny MF that cant gain size you think they want to be that way.
> Get your on life in check before you start putting down others and saying they can or cant or they are lazy.
> 
> Hell maybe in your eyes I am fat I got a belly right now. My diet is right, I lift 5 days a week do MMA 2 days a week for 2hrs at a time. So am I a fat slob?
> ...



I can relate to your post.  I graduated high school with a 40" waist busting at the seam and weighed 285lb and was probably 40% body fat.  I was strong as hell so nobody really picked on me for it.  Joked, yes...but not flat out picking on me.  They knew I'd still beat the shit out of them for it.  

Anyways, I wanted a change of life style.  I hopped on Ripped Fuel when it still had ephedrine in it (circa 2000).  Within 10 months of eating clean, cutting out sodas, and exercising daily, I dropped to 175lbs.  At my lowest, I got down to 167lbs but got called a gutted snow bird.  lol.  

At that point, I wanted my muscle back.  Got on some Andro poppers and some PH that CEL had out at the time and got back up to a fairly lean 200lbs.  That was my best appearance.  Since then, it has been a slippery slope of trying to maintain/grow muscle while controlling the fat.  I dont think there are more than a handful of people on this board that will ever be able to say they are happy with their appearance at any given time.  But that is what we all strive for every day.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2014)

There has never been a time in my life where I was fat, but not depressed. The two went together. They fed off each other. Sometimes depression caused me to get fat, and sometimes getting fat caused depression. 


I can't speak for other people, but for me, my mental health has an almost perfect correlation to the quality of my physique.


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

To each his own. If youre fat and happy, great. Im not. Nor am i happy when im skinny. Im never happy actually. 

Maybe when i have to walk into a doorway sideways with a 30 inch waist, then maybe ill be somewhat content with things.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm only happy when I'm blowing my load


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm only happy when I'm blowing my load




or when your blowing my load


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 25, 2014)

What kind of doctor measures BF? When he measured it did he have both hands on your shoulders?


----------



## dmike03 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> My point Is that yes most of us have been fat at one point in our lives and WE were able to get in shape. WE got in shape so why can't others? NO excuse.



So what, did you lose a little weight? And now you go around making sure everyone knows it. So you can get a pat on the head like a good little boy!
I can't fucking stand people like you! Looking at all these threads you keep starting, you strike me as an insecure little boy that is trying to overcompensate for how pathetic you really are!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

dmike03 said:


> So what, did you lose a little weight? And now you go around making sure everyone knows it. So you can get a pat on the head like a good little boy!
> I can't fucking stand people like you! Looking at all these threads you keep starting, you strike me as an insecure little boy that is trying to overcompensate for how pathetic you really are!



Lost 100 pounds. Changed my lifestyle and the foods I eat. Now I crave things like grilled chicken and ice cold water.  I have 9 % bodyfat now. No excuse for people who are fat asses to not do the same. Get off your lazy selfish asses and follow my lead motherfuckers. Erase Dominos out of your cell phone. Stop drinking beer and go to the gym instead.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 26, 2014)

dmike03 said:


> So what, did you lose a little weight? And now you go around making sure everyone knows it. So you can get a pat on the head like a good little boy!
> I can't fucking stand people like you! Looking at all these threads you keep starting, you strike me as an insecure little boy that is trying to overcompensate for how pathetic you really are!



Don't hold back bro, tell it like it is lol. I think most members on here agree with you though. I think his mother is Dear Abby or some shit from the kind of crap he posts.


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't get why on that show extreme weight loss they can lose 200 pounds in one year with the help of that guy training them for 3 months then they do the rest by their selves. why are they so lazy they couldn't of done the work in the first place. Why do they need to be pushed to live a healthy life?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Lost 100 pounds. Changed my lifestyle and the foods I eat. Now I crave things like grilled chicken and ice cold water.  *I have 9 % bodyfat now*. No excuse for people who are fat asses to not do the same. Get off your lazy selfish asses and follow my lead motherfuckers. Erase Dominos out of your cell phone. Stop drinking beer and go to the gym instead.




Proof or GTFO


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes let's see your pics to prove your 9% BF or stfu and gtfo:


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok I will post one asap. Need a good quality camera for this.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

dmike03 said:


> So what, did you lose a little weight? And now you go around making sure everyone knows it. So you can get a pat on the head like a good little boy!
> I can't fucking stand people like you! Looking at all these threads you keep starting, you strike me as an insecure little boy that is trying to overcompensate for how pathetic you really are!



Owned 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

This guy is not 9% I guarantee it. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 26, 2014)

its a trap...


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 26, 2014)

I found him


----------



## dmike03 (Jun 26, 2014)

^^^lmfao^^^


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

There posted my picture just to show ya.

Notice the nice little V line running down by my hips


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

Not 9% at all lol and do you even lift weights? What a joke? All that talk and thats what you look like? Cmon man get real. Your bf is over 10% maybe even over 15%, what do you weigh 120lbs?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Not 9% at all lol and do you even lift weights? What a joke? All that talk and thats what you look like? Cmon man get real. Your bf is over 10% maybe even over 15%, what do you weigh 120lbs?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Yes I lift weights but only for about 3 months.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

you posted the pic so ill be nice...  You bf was obviously tested with calipers.  and your not 9%... but congrats on losing all that weight and your are clearly not a whale either...  now quit making all these stoopid threads.... focus on getting some muscles your a long way away from making any girl cream there pants by looking at you.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you posted the pic so ill be nice...  You bf was obviously tested with calipers.  and your not 9%... but congrats on losing all that weight and your are clearly not a whale either...  now quit making all these stoopid threads.... focus on getting some muscles your a long way away from making any girl cream there pants by looking at you.



Calipers said 9 %. Lets be realistic here. Im more than likely around 12-13 %.

Also take in account that photo was taken with a phone on a camera so the quality is not gonna be HD.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Calipers said 9 %. Lets be realistic here. Im more than likely around 12-13 %.



If you want to be realistic here is heavy at 15%...you are not leaner than him at all.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> If you want to be realistic here is heavy at 15%...you are not leaner than him at all.


NO way is that 15 % . Muscle definition Is not possible like that at 15 %. He is more on the lines of about 9 % - 10 %


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is the thread.....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/194237-Updated-Cycle-Pics-15-body-fat-Leg-Pics-Included!

If you want to see heavy below 10%.... you are no where near this that how I knew you were not 9%


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> NO way is that 15 % . Muscle definition Is not possible like that at 15 %. He is more on the lines of about 9 % - 10 %




you have been lifting for 3 months how do you know whats possible when it comes to muscle definition.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 26, 2014)

I would love to be like heavy at 15%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

Interesting thank you for sharing. I guess I was wrong. I bet you Im probably right around 15-16 % body fat. Which is nothing to be ashamed of.

And no  a doctor did not measure me. I did with calipers.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Interesting thank you for sharing. I guess I was wrong. I bet you Im probably right around 15-16 % body fat. Which is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> *And no  a doctor did not measure me. I did with calipers*.





LivingtoLearn said:


> NO beached whale here.* I just got my bodyfat measured by my doctor. 9% motherfucker is what I am*. Up your ass skinny fucker. I can lift more than you by the way!




Seriously.....   why lie???? no one here cares about your BF.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Seriously.....   why lie???? no one here cares about your BF.



Cause I was talking shit. Plain and simple. Trying to get a rise out of people for entertainment. 

And yeah I fucked up the Caliper reading. Lets be honest.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

By the way Heavy is in great shape. He has the stuff that women would run into the bathroom over. Not gay just being honest here.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Cause I was talking shit. Plain and simple. Trying to get a rise out of people for entertainment.
> 
> And yeah I fucked up the Caliper reading. Lets be honest.



you could have but calipers aren't accurate at all..... fat does not just reside under your skin in the human body.  which is all calipers measure.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you could have but calipers aren't accurate at all..... fat does not just reside under your skin in the human body.  which is all calipers measure.



So I possibly could have gotten an honest reading from what Calipers measure. Oh ok I See. No matter what I won't be using them again. Im upset I wasted my money.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Interesting thank you for sharing. I guess I was wrong. I bet you Im probably right around 15-16 % body fat. Which is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> And no  a doctor did not measure me. I did with calipers.



 young grasshopper. Don't be hating on chubs .....


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2014)

Heavy was hoisted out of his wheelchair with piano wires for that pic.

And LivingToLearn gets points for at least posting his pics, where as 96% of you do not.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> Heavy was hoisted out of his wheelchair with piano wires for that pic.
> 
> And LivingToLearn gets points for at least posting his pics, where as 96% of you do not.



Thank you.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> young grasshopper. Don't be hating on chubs .....



He looks great. No wonder he is respected so much around here. 98 % of men wouldn't be able to get where he is no matter how much they tried.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

No points from me, this guy was talking shit, lying, etc. Then posts his pic and reneges on what he said. You have only been working out 3 months and you "know it all" and have been trying to put people down, etc. Let's see how long you last lifting and how much progress you make.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 26, 2014)

^^^exactly^^. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> Heavy was hoisted out of his wheelchair with piano wires for that pic.
> 
> And LivingToLearn gets points for at least posting his pics, where as 96% of you do not.



I like the young ones too. So full of spunk.


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes. He probably has very soft hands as well.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

I am sorry Rambo and to everyone else that I was a prick too. I will not post anything cocky unless I turn out like Heavy. If I get to that point one day I think I would have earned the right to brag a little


----------



## 13bret (Jun 27, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Do fat people really enjoying being slobs? The ones that are perfectly capable of working out but choose not to?
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> They have to know they look like shit. All they have to do is change their lifestyle but they choose not to. They would rather look like a beached whale and let people see them stuff their fat faces with junk food. They are like the plague. Just disgusting and really aggravating when you know that working out and eating right is not that difficult to do. This is not in reference to people who are overweight due to some disease. This is geared towards the fat people who sit on their ass all day long and feed their faces with food and pop and beer.


You really should shut the fuck up before someone else shuts you up you fucking doochebag with lips.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

13bret said:


> You really should shut the fuck up before someone else shuts you up you fucking doochebag with lips.



LOL do you drink lots of beer ?


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Heavy drinks lots of beer, he actually drank during that contest where he got to the pic you see above you drooled over, so I don't understand your point. 

Shit I was an alcoholic last year, drinking day and night. I realized I had a problem and quit. Again I don't see your point?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2014)

the more pics I see around here, the better I feel about myself.........


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 27, 2014)

I think this is what you really want a nice fat pussy


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2014)

A vigorous diet of rice cakes, meth and habitual lhjo can get you to under 10 percent in less then a month.


----------

